# TV for our apt community room, question on settings.



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I found an excellent deal on a LG 50" plasma (50PN5300) for our apt building. It was only $479 marked down from $829 on a 2 day sale at Fry's. I was flipping through the settings and only found one thing that really stood out as odd. LG has not one but two color settings, Color, and Color Temperature.

Can anyone explain why the two settings, and how they differ? I was wondering if Temp is just a general color setting and Color fine tunes it maybe.

Nice TV for the price though. Can't wait to get this wall mounted and running. Might get a sound bar for it too.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 16, 2014)

Color temperature is the fine tune of the Color settings. It some times is several choices from Warm to cold....warm I feel adds a bit more red and cold adds a bit more blue favors. Also Color temperature is also kinda like equalizer presets (Rock, Jazz, Vocal) is to sound. sort of


Check out post 98 they have settings listed for a good calibration, at least a starting point..here>>http://slickdeals.net/f/6709528-50-lg-50pn5300-600hz-1080p-plasma-hdtv-449-b-m-fry-s?page=7

Copy &pasted from above link:
Aspect Ratio: Just Scan / 16:9 / or even Set by Program - depends on source
Energy Saving: Off
Picture Mode: Expert 1 or 2
Contrast: 91
Brightness: 51
H. Sharp: 15
V. Sharp: 15
Color: 57
Tint: 0
Dynamic Contrast: Off
Noise Reduction: Off
Gamma: High
Black Level: Low
Color Gamut: Standard
Edge Enhancement: Off
Color Temp: Medium
Method: 2 Point
Pattern: Outer
Points: High
Red: 14
Green: -12
Blue: -10


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah that makes sense I guess, because W------l------C Temp is the one with the incremental scale. Normally warm to cool is just presets like you said though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2014)

the person that posted those settings has different lighting conditions and was probably calibrating a blu-ray source not cable television (every cable network is different). you don't even know if he used a colourimeter.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2014)

the rainbow image on cable television at like 4am that makes a really loud noise is NOT ALIENS TRYING TO CONTACT YOU







it's the network's RGB test pattern lol


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 19, 2014)

I was 


BumbleBee said:


> the person that posted those settings has different lighting conditions and was probably calibrating a blu-ray source not cable television (every cable network is different). you don't even know if he used a colourimeter.



Right Bee, was gonna say that but didn't want to be rude. I'm pretty good at adjusting by eye to attain something quite acceptable that's in between default and use of a meter. I'm also keeping in mind this is for a public space in our building and many of our tenants wouldn't even be able to tell the difference between a pro tuned set and one done by eye.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 26, 2014)

After our apt maintenance staff mounted our TV, it has come to my attention as I suspected (and mentioned) when they were mounting it, that they did not use the proper mount. We have the LG 50PN5300, a 50" plasma with 400mmx400mm VESA mount that is a little over 50lbs.

This is the rack that they used... http://www.omnimount.com/products/tv_wall_mounts/tilt/oc100t/. Omnimount's phone staff told me this is NOT the right rack for this TV, and as such the warranty on the rack is void. The TV is only hanging from the two upper bolt holes of the 400mmx400mm mount area, so it also makes it more vulnerable to theft.

I was told by our apt systems head maintenance guy that he would check our model of TV and get us the proper rack. I don't know how he could mistake it, since anyone can easily input the model of TV on Omnimount's site and see what racks fit. We suspect they may have just used whatever they had in their warehouse, going by mere weight spec rather than bolt fit.

I did a bit of research and found an incredible deal on a larger, cold rolled steel rack with heftier locking system and 10 yr warranty. It's a Crimson T46L, which I found for only $52 from an authorized dealer with free shipping.
http://www.crimsonav.com/products/t46l

We're going to try and get our management to work with us on getting this rack installed instead. Even if we have to pay for it out of our council fund, it would give us a lot of peace of mind.


----------

